# 400 rs to spend



## bigdaddy486 (Oct 12, 2007)

i have 400rs to spent. what should i buy for my computer without webcam because i don't ever need it. i want an immidiate answer. do i get i ball pendrive for that price?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Oct 12, 2007)

get 1GB iball thumpdrive. But Kingston 1Gb for some 50~75 bucks wud be better.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 12, 2007)

You can get a 1 GB Flash Drive for that price, yeah. Or spend it on some DVDs and the likes. You get 400 and come online and ask us? Such decisionlessness ..  Hah, that word isn't there in the dictionary either!

Save it.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 12, 2007)

lol.You need some professional help to spend this huge amount of money.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 12, 2007)

RS Account?


----------



## the.kaushik (Oct 12, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> lol.You need some professional help to spend this huge amount of money.


seems really tough LOL


----------



## avikchaks (Oct 12, 2007)

Buy 4 India Kings' packs and take up smoking . Long term investment IMHO .


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 12, 2007)

^^
That's got to be the best advice so far! Long term indeed, but also short so its a safe investment. 

Let's see more


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Oct 12, 2007)

decisionlessness lol

Buy 4 India Kings' packs and take up smoking . Long term investment IMHO   lol lol


----------



## navjotjsingh (Oct 12, 2007)

I can sell my unused hotmail id for Rs 400.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 12, 2007)

Guys don't make a fun of him.I suggest u buy a new keyboard & mouse.Otherwise u can get a spike guard.Buy only if u want otherwise,i suggest deposit in ur bank.


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Oct 13, 2007)

I am asking you because i don't want ot waste my money by buying something i don't know. eg) pendrive. i don't know anything about pendrive. Rs.400 is silly for u all because you all have good jobs and i am a student studying in 8th standard. and rarely, i get some money to spent. My decision to this money is , to save and wait some time to get some more money and to low the prices on ram and buy a 2 1GB module ram............ and.................. I WILL NOT TAKE ANY ADVICE OF U ALL BECAUSE U ALL MAKE ME A FOOL AND I AM NOT....................


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 13, 2007)

> i don't know anything about pendrive


it is a portable device to transfer data conveniently. 



> My decision to this:buy a 2 1GB module ram


very good decision.Transcend 1gb ddr2 667mhz RAM costs Rs.1200\-.


----------



## fun2sh (Oct 13, 2007)

good thought dear. save the money!!


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Oct 13, 2007)

plz post pendrive price of i ball plz........


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 13, 2007)

transcend 1gb costs around 500.dunno about iball but it should be lower.


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 13, 2007)

Well get a good GamePad, if you are a gamer. or buy 40 empty Tech-Com 16x 4.5 GB DVDs, if you download a lot


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Oct 13, 2007)

get urself rapidshare account im sellin for 333 /- 

or

get Empty dvdz Frontech 

16 X 4.5 GB 

Bulk 50 DVDZ PAck 475 /-


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 13, 2007)

I-Ball 1 GB pendrive Rs.599.


----------



## max_demon (Oct 13, 2007)

Save it!


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 13, 2007)

Save it or just order large size pizza from Dominos or Pizza Hut.


----------



## praka123 (Oct 13, 2007)

go to ernakulam(assume ur from kothamangalam) shipyard/Atlantis busstop and go to noveon systems.buy what you want reg computer h/w! or even better do some window shopping in menaka,gcda and have a nice time(which i usually do!)


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Oct 13, 2007)

400>invest in stocks and get return  and whenever u get more money buy more stocks.

so far i have investted 90k in stocks all r my self made money from projects and i am in final year of bca


----------



## wizrulz (Oct 13, 2007)

bigdaddy486 said:
			
		

> i have 400rs to spent. what should i buy for my computer without webcam because i don't ever need it. i want an immidiate answer. do i get i ball pendrive for that price?



i will tell u buy 4 shares of RNRL....by the time u be 18 years...u will have good money in ur pocket by selling those to spend on more better stuff...who can say...u might even be able to buy a new PC from it ....else save it...

P.S=> ur in 8th and ur user id is BIGDADDY


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Oct 13, 2007)

Take ur GF with u. U won't even know where da money went.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 13, 2007)

Save it!! Nothing better than this! Buy more RAM when you haf enough money.

Btw, don't take your GF out wid rs.400 in your pocket. You'll regret!!


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 13, 2007)

@ prakash, whats that window shopping ?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 13, 2007)

^^lol it means just hanging around in shopping malls(mostly) without any intention of purchasing anything usually just for beating the heats with their air conditioners and more often just for watching some 'nice visuals'.


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 13, 2007)

lol i thought about purchasing PYRATED windows OS  

Damn i'm sick of watching beautiful gals. . .  . yakk


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 13, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> Damn i'm sick of watching beautiful gals. . .  . yakk


Get yourself a doctor.You are not normal anymore.LMAO.hehehehe.


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 13, 2007)

it has become a over dose buddy. at the COLLEGE, in the BUS STAND, PARK, LIBRARY, HOTELS, TEMPLES and whats more there is a BEAUTY PARLOR beside our house and YAKK


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 13, 2007)

hmm..Lucky you.
BTW you linking of *Window shopping* to *Pyrated windows* was pretty hilarious.


----------



## mehulved (Oct 13, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> Btw, don't take your GF out wid rs.400 in your pocket. You'll regret!!


I don't think they'd go out on such an expensive date at that age


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 13, 2007)

lol it is hilarious


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 13, 2007)

You'd never know since you didn't date when you were in 8th. Our BIGDADDY would know it ... already, considering what wizrulz said


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 13, 2007)

Date at class 8?  

LOL. . . . . (it makes me to ask or say something, that shouldn't be said)


----------



## Faun (Oct 13, 2007)

aajkal toh kg ke students bhi sayaane ho gaye hai, fir 8th kya baat ha

wasie buying RAM is the best option u hav, save more till u can shell out morei


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Oct 13, 2007)

i guess now they get s@x education in class 8th too?


----------



## praka123 (Oct 13, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> @ prakash, whats that window shopping ?


No.its not anyway related to windows


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 13, 2007)

lol this thread has became a CHIT CHAT thread


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 13, 2007)

Since when was asking how to spend a 400 not a rhetoric question?  Its a chit-chat thread all in all


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Oct 13, 2007)

@bigdaddy486
plz dun read these posts....

*there is no gud answers u need. Read it after some years*


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 13, 2007)

^^hehe.You better PM him.

@bigdaddy486:Save some more and Purchase more RAM.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Oct 13, 2007)

@Gigacore
ur really a core geek......


----------



## bikdel (Oct 17, 2007)

4 in 1 Card Reader?
Bluetooth Dongle?
Infrared Dongle?
Additional Mouse/Keyboard?
Pen Drive 1 GB?


----------



## casanova (Oct 17, 2007)

If you have a mobile. Buy a recharge voucher.
If you have a comp and acess net from cyber cafes. Buy a pen drive.
If you want to be stylish, buy a chicky watch
If you have a nice gf, take her on a date. (Yeh, Rs 400 is too less, but he is in 8th, he can have a blast. Also, the last time I went on a date, I spent only 60 bucks. If anybody wants to know how to go bout this, pm me)
Get a hairdo.
Buy a laser mouse from iBall. (It was for Rs 475 a week back)
Go for a movie in a nice multiplex with some1 you like.

Choices are endless
Just decide where you want to spend. 400 would be enough.


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 17, 2007)

@ aravind, thankx buddy


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Oct 17, 2007)

get sum pirated movies..


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Oct 19, 2007)

A question, What is ment by date which is metioned here? Also, i now have 1000 rs to spent(600 more)......


----------



## Lucky_star (Oct 19, 2007)

add 100-200 more and buy an additional 512 MB Ram and make your system 1 GB.
_______
You don't know date, dating etc? Then probably, you shouldn't go for it.  Got a GF?


----------



## xbonez (Oct 19, 2007)

lots of people are asking him to save it in a bank account but unless he already has one, the amount is too less to even open a new accoutn 



			
				hmmmmmmmmmmmmm said:
			
		

> get sum pirated movies..


get *lots of* pirated movies

or just follow the footsteps of bill gates....charity


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 19, 2007)

add 200 more bux and get 1gb ddr2 transcend RAM.


----------



## goobimama (Oct 19, 2007)

Buy *one* legal movie/music CD for a change...


----------



## casanova (Oct 19, 2007)

Date: Going out with the opposite sex (not always, but this is what one normally means)


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Oct 19, 2007)

decided to buy a 2gb iball pendrive


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 19, 2007)

400 bucks for 2 GB?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 19, 2007)

^^he has now 1000 bux


----------



## praka123 (Oct 19, 2007)

bigdaddy486 said:
			
		

> decided to buy a 2gb iball pendrive


dont ever buy from local computer guy.he gets his money from it.go to Kochi.


----------



## mod-the-pc (Oct 20, 2007)

bigdaddy486 said:
			
		

> i don't know anything about pendrive. Rs.400 is silly for u all because you all have good jobs and i am a student studying in 8th standard.


 Have it with you till you graduate out of college, then you'll have 1000 USD in your hand. (1 USD = 1 INR i mean...  )


----------



## goobimama (Oct 20, 2007)

This may be a bit offtopic, but you are doing the right thing. DO NOT SAVE, at least when you are that age. I used to have this habit of saving, and by the time I finished my 12th, I had like 8k in my account! And within three weeks I made another 8k. I felt so cheated that I had avoided spending during all my younger days, I stamped my foot and kicked the dog in the nuts.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Oct 20, 2007)

^^I have a similar experience and also suggest do not save money in childhood, spend all ur pockey money and enjoy the life fully with all those icecreams , candies, choclates and toys.


----------



## Pathik (Oct 20, 2007)

Yea man.. Never save money in ur student life.. Those are the days to enjoy.. Live life Kingsize


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Oct 20, 2007)

i am buying from intel dealer @ kothamangalam called intek


----------



## praka123 (Oct 20, 2007)

i bought hardware from local dealer @muvattupuzha later to found that motherboard is out of warrantee due to local dealer not having invoice of original dealer at ernakulam. 
go to noveon systems near atlantis jn pallimukku(not so hard to find) or any good main dealer like online systems near south bridge.u can get more options @ less price in city than in town where ur h/w gurantee may not be believable in reality .isnt kothamangalam below 50-55km from Ernakulam(1.5 hours journey)?go with ur friends or family if ur too young to travel alone  happy shopping! a 2gb pendrive will cost around 800-900Rs-be sure.


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 20, 2007)

@ pathiks, so you are saying not to save the money, instead *SHAVE* the money


----------



## din (Oct 20, 2007)

@bigdaddy486

If you are near Cochin, you can also go to any of these

IMC (Pallimukku)

Positive Systems (South)

Always better to buy from Cochin as suggested by Praka.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Oct 20, 2007)

@bigdaddy486
also try goin kasargod, vyanad, kuthattukulam, mavelikara etc for a change 
dun save money, orelse u may start some baaad habbits


----------



## shaunak (Oct 20, 2007)

Pen Drive 
End of story.


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 20, 2007)

^ what ?


----------



## azzu (Oct 20, 2007)

got 400 bucks mee too help guys can i get any second hand TABLET pen 
i want it soo badly help guys


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 20, 2007)

^ hey if you buy 100 Anacin tablets you will get a Pen free!  so you can get a Tablet Pen


----------



## azzu (Oct 20, 2007)

^^ koool
but help me guys i really want it
i somewere saw a pen shaped mouse is it avaialble
help me guys will Xtend my budget too 600-700 rs


----------



## Lucky_star (Oct 20, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> ^ hey if you buy 100 Anacin tablets you will get a Pen free!  so you can get a Tablet Pen


LOL


----------



## azzu (Oct 20, 2007)

cmon frnds fast

bump

bmp


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Oct 20, 2007)

I have only told decided to buy a pendrive. I will buy a 512mb ram for Rs.850 and given the money. dealer will bring the ram today evening.........


----------

